# Radiology coder/medical biller



## msdaj (Feb 3, 2010)

Looking for a Radiology coder/medical biller. Great company. Temporary to permanent and full time positions. We are located in Melville, NY send resume and salary requirements to email address djerniga@jhmc.org or fax to
(631) 454-4088. Good Luck.


----------

